# do you pay tithes on your gross income



## Inches411 (Jul 17, 2008)

my mom tells me thats wat she does.. i dont i base it on my net?


----------



## 1god1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I pay off my gross.  Reason...Net pay is what I take home....Gross pay is the total made prior to mandatory deductions.  God is first.  He comes before taxes.  Although taxes are automatically taken out....God gets his cut from the firsts(gross)...not seconds(net).


----------



## vevster (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't tithe.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 17, 2008)

I tithe off my gross income.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 17, 2008)

Gross.......


----------



## Inches411 (Jul 17, 2008)

hmm never knew that and my mom never told me... smh... but she does it. i thought it was net.. now its gonna be hard to do cause of my bills. but well see.


----------



## star (Jul 17, 2008)

It should be off gross. The net is what is left after everyone else takes there money such as government. The gross is the first fruit and net is what is left over after several dirty hands been there.


----------



## Inches411 (Jul 17, 2008)

star said:


> It should be off gross. The net is what is left after everyone else takes there money such as government. The gross is the first fruit and net is what is left over after several dirty hands been there.


 

only thing that puzzles me is that i never received the money that im giving.. i thought its suppose to be whatever i received actually.... in my hand when i cash my check... this is really shocking now i cant put any money in my savings at all... i cant afford to now.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 17, 2008)

Inches411 said:


> only thing that puzzles me is that i never received the money that im giving.. i thought its suppose to be whatever i received actually.... in my hand when i cash my check... this is really shocking now i cant put any money in my savings at all... i cant afford to now.


 
You do receive as you earned it. However, unlike the Lord, the government doesn't trust you to give/pay taxes on your own so they take it out and do that "for you".

The Lord trusts you and the free will He gave you that you would honor the faith/covenant relationship by giving tithes on your own will.

The Lord knows your situation and the desires of your heart. Just begin...start slowly and work up as your mustard seed faith builds to stretch out to do more to make it to that tithe (tenth). And you don't have to stop at the tenth.

I am a witness that it is a blessing to tithe.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 17, 2008)

Took me a while to get there but gross...plus an offering. I am believing in God to do something wonderful in my life. Plus he deserves it anyway...I am truly blessed and grateful to have all the things I have at the tender age of 22.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope I pay my tithes from my net because that is what I take home.


----------



## Inches411 (Jul 17, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> Nope I pay my tithes from my net because that is what I take home.


 

i guess we are the only odds ones here. Im not trying to debate this but I the bible doesnt specifically say the gross does it.... but it does say 10% and thats wat I do.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Gross.  I used to do net, and it was a stretch at first to move to gross but now it's natural.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 18, 2008)

I tithe based on my gross income.  It may be helpful to look at your tithe as something that you are giving out of your love for God and not something to be given out of obligation or treat it as another bill.  What helps me and has built my faith in tithing is praying over my tithe.  I will prepare my check and I will hold it up before God, taking the time to thank God that he has opened the windows of heaven.  I thank him for rebuking the devour by keeping uneccessary bills and expenses out of my life.  I thank him for giving wisdom and insight in my spending.  And lastly I thank him for expected and unexpected income to come in to my hands as a result of obeying His commandment to bring my tithe to church.  Over the years of praying and tithing this way, I has seen God do some miraclous things in my life.


----------



## dskoveru (Jul 18, 2008)

Lissa0821 said:


> I tithe based on my gross income. It may be helpful to look at your tithe as something that you are giving out of your love for God and not something to be given out of obligation or treat it as another bill. What helps me and has built my faith in tithing is praying over my tithe. I will prepare my check and I will hold it up before God, taking the time to thank God that he has opened the windows of heaven. I thank him for rebuking the devour by keeping uneccessary bills and expenses out of my life. I thank him for giving wisdom and insight in my spending. And lastly I thank him for expected and unexpected income to come in to my hands as a result of obeying His commandment to bring my tithe to church. Over the years of praying and tithing this way, I has seen God do some miraclous things in my life.


 
I love this prayer!  That's awesome!  I feel blessed just reading it.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 18, 2008)

Inches411 said:


> i guess we are the only odds ones here. Im not trying to debate this but I the bible doesnt specifically say the gross does it.... but it does say 10% and thats wat I do.


 
bible says 10% of all your increase.  My increase is my take home pay and any other income that comes in.  For example my tax refund I will tithe off of that.  Money I get for my birthday, I will tithe 10% from that.  I guess to each is own.  But you are right it seems we are definately the minority.  Well at least people are giving to the lord's work that is the important part!


----------



## Inches411 (Jul 18, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> bible says 10% of all your increase. My increase is my take home pay and any other income that comes in. For example my tax refund I will tithe off of that. Money I get for my birthday, I will tithe 10% from that. I guess to each is own. But you are right it seems we are definately the minority. Well at least people are giving to the lord's work that is the important part!


 

i do that same thing with tax refund or any unexpected money i get but i respect everyone opinion so its all good. thanks all you guys for responding


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jul 18, 2008)

I tithe off the gross.  Every cent of my paycheck is initially mine.  My job doesn't pay the government, it pays me.  Just because the government takes its cut before I take mine, doesn't mean that I wasn't paid that money in the first place.


----------



## taytay86 (Jul 19, 2008)

Why would you pay tithes on your gross income, when you don't even see that money?


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 19, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Why would you pay tithes on your gross income, when you don't even see that money?


 
You do "see" it. You see it in your salary/earnings on your pay stub. The government "helps" you take care of your taxes because the government doesn't trust you to take care of it yourself. Unlike the Lord, who gives you what you ask for (and then some) and then trusts you to do right by your increase via your tithe.

And when you file taxes, you file according to your TOTAL salary/earnings, not your take-home amount, yes?

And please allow me to add that I know some people say "well, since I tithe off of this, I don't have to tithe off of that". Well, for me, I tithe off the increase, period. My stimulus check? $30 off of that went to tithe (out of $300). 

Tithing is a faith muscle. And the Lord has been and continues to be faithful.

Please read my recent thread about my library fines getting reduced from $1,068 to $6.00.... the Lord is faithful!


----------



## good2uuuu (Jul 19, 2008)

When I worked, gross. If I work again, gross.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 19, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> You do "see" it. You see it in your salary/earnings on your pay stub. The government "helps" you take care of your taxes because the government doesn't trust you to take care of it yourself. Unlike the Lord, who gives you what you ask for (and then some) and then trusts you to do right by your increase via your tithe.
> 
> And when you file taxes, you file according to your TOTAL salary/earnings, not your take-home amount, yes?
> 
> ...




I can testify to this one b/c I owed the library over $30.00 the libaray wipe out that debt. Yes, the Lord is Faithful.


----------

